# Cascade Archery



## Cazador (Oct 22, 2002)

I am looking for information on Cascade Archery in Washington State. I read an article in the Oct/Nov 2000 issue of Traditional Bowhunter about owner Steve Gorr and I am interested in contacting him about purchasing a new bow. If anyone has a phone number, web site, or email address for Cascade Archery I would really appreciate it.

Thank You,

Cazador
[email protected]


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The phone number for Cascade Archery is (360) 435-4251. I believe, the risers for the Cascade Recurves are made by the bowyer for Chek-Mate bows in British Columbia.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

That is correct the Check mate line is the same without the phenolic in the risers and checkmate doesn't offer the shorter bows such as a 56 and 52 inch length like Cascade does. You can order his bows from a guy online whose website is www.oldbow.com He has a connedtion and can get you cascade bows. Sometimes has a few in stock.


----------



## Cazador (Oct 22, 2002)

*Thanx*

Floxter and Biggame,

Thanx for the info., it was very helpful.

Cazador


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

*keep us posted*

Keep me posted as to if you get one. I do recomend the guy from www.oldbow.com he is helpfull and has a good relationship with the head of cascade. I have looked at their bows seriously a lot of times. I am shooting a Bighorn Ram from Bighorn Bowhunting myself and he makes killer bows too. The Nighthawk from Cascade has been bragged as quite a shooter. Good Luck and shoot straight.


----------



## K_N (Mar 14, 2003)

Try archerybymail.com for great prices on instock checkmate bows.


----------

